# Can i post screenshot from digit magazine to my blog ?



## makwanamilan96 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey There !
I own 20+ issues of digit magazine (Hard copies).
All the issues are very much informative with their guides and how-to-do tutorials.

I have my community blog and as well as my personal blog.

Some of the topics like science , career related topics and also some tech articles are there which i can share with others.
i know about copyright and all that things.

I have Private blog of mine where i do put some of the guides and tutorial which i can read when magazine is not there. 
I do travel various places where i can not bring all the magazines. I wanted to put some of the article's screenshot on my blog. 

is that ok ?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2016)

I think you should directly ask [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION]. He is the executive editor.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 18, 2016)

^there are big issues going on with copyright related stuff..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 26, 2016)

Since these are old copies it must be fine but ask [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION]o


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2016)

makwanamilan96 said:


> Hey There !
> I own 20+ issues of digit magazine (Hard copies).
> All the issues are very much informative with their guides and how-to-do tutorials.
> 
> ...



You mean you want to access those on the move .. Uploading to your google drive is a good option IMO.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 28, 2016)

^use Google photos and create album share with family...

I everyday collect paper cuttings from epaper and upload it to Google photos..


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Sep 29, 2016)

Great response Thanks to all


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^use Google photos and create album share with family...
> 
> I everyday collect *paper cuttings from epaper a*nd upload it to Google photos..


Regarding tech stuffs?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 30, 2016)

Flash said:


> Regarding tech stuffs?


As it's free and unlimited (kind of), i store more than tech stuff, health, tips, good thoughts, 'anything find useful' like stuff..


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 31, 2016)

[MENTION=158707]makwanamilan96[/MENTION] you can keep private collections of anything you want, however you are not allowed to host it on a publicly available server, or else the content gets flagged and we come to know and our lawyers automatically send you a caese and desist notice


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2016)

[MENTION=158707]makwanamilan96[/MENTION]: you cannot put the magazines content in blog directly, as u have to get permissions from the author/company for the same.

And as suggested above u can upload the content on cloud for easy access anywhere as they will be available as private to personal use only.


----------

